# frantic disembowelment - anyone else play guitar ?



## indicat33 (Nov 2, 2014)

So I'm a novice on guitar and I'm trying to learn these crazy-ass Cannibal Corpse riffs. Using power-tab 1.7 and watching people play it on youtube. Maybe I'm still "too green" for CC, but is sure is fun (and frustrating !) trying to get this down. When I slow down the tab to 80bpm it's playable, but it sounds nothing like the original (256bpm). Anyone have experience on guitar who can lend some advice?






- I can't find any slowed-down lessons for this song / Anyone ?


----------



## charface (Nov 2, 2014)

Just keep playing only as fast as you can comfortably and accurately. 
Then increase a few beats per minute.

That's the secret 
there is no secret.

I like guitar pro for looping sections.

My fav is amazing slow downer


----------



## indicat33 (Nov 3, 2014)

charface said:


> Just keep playing only as fast as you can comfortably and accurately.
> Then increase a few beats per minute.
> 
> That's the secret
> ...


Thanks for the reply, Charface ! - Yeah, I'm playing daily and seeing improvements, but it's not nearly where I'd like to be/. I may get that Guitar Pro sometime soon. Cheers and happy jammin' n tokin


----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 3, 2014)

cannibal corpse is a lot of hammer on / pull offs... and sliding power chords around all over the neck really fast. work on alternate picking, palm muting, holding your pick at a comfortable angle, keeping a steady tempo and both hands synchronized... you can cheese it by just picking once with your right hand and doing the hammer/pulls with your left hand, instead of picking each note. make sure you are using/excersizing the pinky finger.

staring through the eyes of the dead is a good one to practice the hammer/pulls and it is easier.
i cum blood is a good one to practice speed picking.
unleashing the bloodthirsty is good for moving power chords and putting it all together...

frantic disembowlment is fuckin hard though... takes stamina and synchronization.

power tab is okay, but you can download guitar pro from thepiratebay


----------



## indicat33 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> cannibal corpse is a lot of hammer on / pull offs... and sliding power chords around all over the neck really fast. work on alternate picking, palm muting, holding your pick at a comfortable angle, keeping a steady tempo and both hands synchronized... you can cheese it by just picking once with your right hand and doing the hammer/pulls with your left hand, instead of picking each note. make sure you are using/excersizing the pinky finger.
> 
> staring through the eyes of the dead is a good one to practice the hammer/pulls and it is easier.
> i cum blood is a good one to practice speed picking.
> ...


Maaan ~ super thank you for that informative reply !  / my usual stuff to play around with is Slayer, Metallica, Megadeth - but I recently stumbled upon CC on youtube. I was fuckin' blown away by F.D so naturally I grabbed my guitar and dld' it on my power tab editor. I will give that guitar pro a shot, thanks ! My pinky is pretty strong and fast but this requires an expert touch. Hydroburn, you fuckin' rock man


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 3, 2014)

I lurrve CC. Just went and saw Graw in Denver Halloween night, coolest show ever!


----------



## indicat33 (Nov 9, 2014)

Wait.. don't you and Pinworm have the same avatar? ~


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2014)

im learning also cat..altho you know im learning jerry,not CC,but i respect the talent...i went to a cool metal show for halloween..was fun,till the 'necks started fighting
looky what i just got..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> So I'm a novice on guitar and I'm trying to learn these crazy-ass Cannibal Corpse riffs. Using power-tab 1.7 and watching people play it on youtube. Maybe I'm still "too green" for CC, but is sure is fun (and frustrating !) trying to get this down. When I slow down the tab to 80bpm it's playable, but it sounds nothing like the original (256bpm). Anyone have experience on guitar who can lend some advice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive found playing things in slow-mo helps me...maybe try that? then increase tempo as you get it down..


----------



## indicat33 (Nov 11, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> Wait.. don't you and Pinworm have the same avatar? ~


Hahahaha..... COOL MAN


----------



## indicat33 (Nov 11, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> im learning also cat..altho you know im learning jerry,not CC,but i respect the talent...i went to a cool metal show for halloween..was fun,till the 'necks started fighting
> looky what i just got..
> View attachment 3291497


WoW Rory !!! - SHE IS A BEAUTY  _ I'm going to try and learn "hell in a bucket" by the Dead, I really like the wah -wah main riff on guitar, it sounds great. I listen to pretty much everything, but (no country) or gospel  Not sure how old u are, but I'm going to hit 40 next month, and I grew up on Metallica, M-Deth, Slayer, etc... I'm struggling with playing atm (Can never get enough practice TIME man !!!  Anyway, I think It's awesome that you play also


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2014)

im 36...i grew up on grateful dead..
first concert was CSN when i was 11..thats been my staple is folky/blues/rock psychedelia...
and i love the black crowes...if youre into acoustic music i beg you to listen to "birds of a feather"


----------

